# Athlon ranks SEC HC's



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

They ranked all 128 Head coaches.  Here's the SEC list. Kirby Dumb starting out at 54 overall and 10th in the SEC is.... Awesome!  Have a strong feeling he will be Will Muschamp type

1. Nick Saban, Alabama (No. 1 overall)
2. Hugh Freeze, Ole Miss (No. 17)
3. Bret Bielema, Arkansas (No. 18)
4. Dan Mullen, Mississippi State (No. 20)
5. Butch Jones, Tennessee (No. 23)
6. Les Miles, LSU (No. 25)
7. Gus Malzahn, Auburn (No. 29)
8. Jim McElwain, Florida (No. 30)
9. Kevin Sumlin, Texas A&M (No. 37)
10. Kirby Smart, Georgia (No. 54)
11. Will Muschamp, South Carolina (No. 79)
12. Mark Stoops, Kentucky (No. 83)
13. Derek Mason, Vanderbilt (No. 84)
14. Barry Odom, Missouri (No. 85)

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/se...rts-ranks-secs-14-head-coaches-entering-2016/


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Kirby Dumb..lol


----------



## Horns (Jun 22, 2016)

Kirby ranked 10th is pretty good considering he Has Not Coached 1 Game. He's ranked higher than several coaches that have had multiple years experience in the SEC. We'll see who's the chump.


----------



## Horns (Jun 22, 2016)

Also since BJ is the end all be all why is he not higher than #5? And to rank BJ higher than Les is ludicrous. Les has won a natty.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Horns said:


> Kirby ranked 10th is pretty good considering he Has Not Coached 1 Game. He's ranked higher than several coaches that have had multiple years experience in the SEC. We'll see who's the chump.



He's only ahead of loser schools like Vandy, Kentucky, SC and Missouri. Butch only has 3 years of SEC play.  And during that time he has been rebuilding an entire roster and had the youngest team. 

Dan has done more with less in Mississippi.Bret beat us last year. 
I dunno what to think about Freeze. He's had a lot of talent, but he can consistently beat Bama. Some could argue Les Should be higher,  or even lower. It's been so up and down.  Either way,  I think overall,  but being a top 25 coach is fitting. He was successful at Central Michigan, Cincinnati winning conference championships at both and looks to be on track at UT


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> winning conference championships at both and looks to be on track at UT



This is based on what fact? Not your opinion, but facts.. Because he finally got you to a bowl game?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This is based on what fact? Not your opinion, but facts.. Because he finally got you to a bowl game?



Because we was 1 point/blown play away last year. He has improved the teams overall win total every year.
From 5 wins in 13, to 7 in 14, to 9 in 15. Most likely 10-11 this season. And the gap in points have tremendously closed in losses by nearly double every year,  or losses turned to vicrories, like against yall. Same team returning. What used to be the youngest,  is probably the most experienced now.  Not to mention every major sports outlet has us pegged as East champs. Who's going to stop us in the East?  With a defense that would make even the 85 Bears blush,  Tennessee will be hard to score on this year. It's absolutely loaded. Throw in the Shoop hire which is easily a top 5 at his position only spells success. You sure are going to hate this season Slayer. The Vols truly are primed this year. Those are facts,  Sure we could flop, but the odds are stacked in our favor this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Because we was 1 point/blown play away last year. He has improved the teams overall win total every year.
> From 5 wins in 13, to 7 in 14, to 9 in 15. Most likely 10-11 this season. And the gap in points have tremendously closed in losses by nearly double every year,  or losses turned to vicrories, like against yall. Same team returning. What used to be the youngest,  is probably the most experienced now.  Not to mention every major sports outlet has us pegged as East champs. Who's going to stop us in the East?  With a defense that would make even the 85 Bears blush,  Tennessee will be hard to score on this year. It's absolutely loaded. Throw in the Shoop hire which is easily a top 5 at his position only spells success. You sure are going to hate this season Slayer. The Vols truly are primed this year. Those are facts,  Sure we could flop, but the odds are stacked in our favor this year.



Don't waste your time here anymore Buck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He has improved the teams overall win total every year.



That's not hard to do when you only have 5 wins. Heck, a school like UT has an automatic 5 wins on its schedule every year..


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't know how you can rank a coach who is yet to coach his first game.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know how you can rank a coach who is yet to coach his first game.



Why not? GA fans already think he will be the next Saban.... Or should I say Vince Dooley


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know how you can rank a coach who is yet to coach his first game.



It's his poor attempt at UGA trolling..


----------



## Horns (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Because we was 1 point/blown play away last year. He has improved the teams overall win total every year.
> From 5 wins in 13, to 7 in 14, to 9 in 15. Most likely 10-11 this season. And the gap in points have tremendously closed in losses by nearly double every year,  or losses turned to vicrories, like against yall. Same team returning. What used to be the youngest,  is probably the most experienced now.  Not to mention every major sports outlet has us pegged as East champs. Who's going to stop us in the East?  With a defense that would make even the 85 Bears blush,  Tennessee will be hard to score on this year. It's absolutely loaded. Throw in the Shoop hire which is easily a top 5 at his position only spells success. You sure are going to hate this season Slayer. The Vols truly are primed this year. Those are facts,  Sure we could flop, but the odds are stacked in our favor this year.



I wonder who will eat crow by the end of season? I don't gloat about UGA so no one can throw it in my face about how I said this or that.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

This list is worthless.  

#3:  Harbaugh?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Horns said:


> I wonder who will eat crow by the end of season? I don't gloat about UGA so no one can throw it in my face about how I said this or that.



Why?  Because you know it will backfire? This is what fanatic rivals do.  While most of us mean it,  it's still all in fun and just the nature of competition.

Those who are not as passionate as, myself,  slayer, etc. Just don't get it. That's one reason were all at each other all the time.  I could be wrong,  but I'm sure most of us here could actually sit down and be civil over a couple buckets of cold ones.


----------



## Horns (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> This list is worthless.
> 
> #3:  Harbaugh?



No kidding. Man did not make it in NFL and comes back with his tail between his legs. Now he's the savior of the blue. Seesh


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> This list is worthless.
> 
> #3:  Harbaugh?



I was waiting for someone to point that out!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Don't waste your time here anymore Buck!



why do you vols post anything........when nothing has happened.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> why do you vols post anything........when nothing has happened.



To give me something to do..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Gotta keep slayer on his toes 6!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> To give me something to do..



and we appreciate it. nasty vols are no more than vermin or what we flush.........


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Gotta keep slayer on his toes 6!



shouldnt you and your reader/typist be cleaning stalls this time of day.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> shouldnt you and your reader/typist be cleaning stalls this time of day.



Shes visiting family in pinos altos mexico for 3 weeks. She will be busy when she gets back huh


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why not? GA fans already think he will be the next Saban.... Or should I say Vince Dooley



vince dooley is a sad ol man peddling books in kroger. dont disrespect your lord and master in that way.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> vince dooley is a sad ol man peddling books in kroger. dont disrespect your lord and master in that way.



6, you're trying too hard today.  Don't hurt yourself


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 6, you're trying too hard today.  Don't hurt yourself



dont follow the same rulez as you backwoods rednecks. grace was never amazing to me and i never got lost and needed to be found; the general and my mom exuded grace on a daily basis and  made sure i knew the proper direction in which i traveled; hence i never got lost; unlike you nasty vols.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dont follow the same rulez as you backwoods rednecks. grace was never amazing to me and i never got lost and needed to be found; the general and my mom exuded grace on a daily basis and  made sure i knew the proper direction in which i traveled; hence i never got lost; unlike you nasty vols.


Mind blown


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

good to see. didnt expect it to take much.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Mind blown



shouldnt you be weedeating your car collection or shoveling fecal matter out of your trailer.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 22, 2016)

Some sports website rates coaches in a meaningless effort at being relevant and volsux fans jump on it like the Second Coming. Dear God I've seen it all now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> shouldnt you be weedeating your car collection or shoveling fecal matter out of your trailer.



It's a camper, get it right


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's a camper, get it right



I got me an rv..uptown


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I got me an rv..uptown



Mine has astro turf and lounge chair on top of the roof. Me and the mullet twins usually sit on top of it with a cooler full of natty and the 30/06, but the single wide lady next door yells at us. Says we keep her,  her kids, brother, momma, and daddy up. Heck,  I don't know what the deal is, we're almost 10 yards away from her


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's a camper, get it right



You wouldn't know the difference! 



toyota4x4h said:


> I got me an rv..uptown



You either! 

I rented these junk trailers to the both of you (thank you Craigslist) and all I did was put some new self adhesive vinyl tiles throughout and you jokers were all over it! I got the marble finish for Buck and hardwood finish for 4x4. Still nicer than anything in Tennessee!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You wouldn't know the difference!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha thanks for the hardwood. Gives it a nice touch. How many years till I own?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Mine has astro turf and lounge chair on top of the roof. Me and the mullet twins usually sit on top of it with a cooler full of natty and the 30/06, but the single wide lady next door yells at us. Says we keep her,  her kids, brother, momma, and daddy up. Heck,  I don't know what the deal is, we're almost 10 yards away from her



10 yards? Lady should chill that's plenty room.


----------



## Scott G (Jun 22, 2016)

Horns said:


> Kirby ranked 10th is pretty good considering he Has Not Coached 1 Game. He's ranked higher than several coaches that have had multiple years experience in the SEC. We'll see who's the chump.



You're replying to someone dumb enough to drink and drive. Waste of time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why not? GA fans already think he will be the next Saban.... Or should I say Vince Dooley



Start naming them and get up past two and then tell me that. I have said all along that the proof will be in the pudding, so you saying UGA fans think he will be the next Saban is a stretch at best.


----------



## Scott G (Jun 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Start naming them and get up past two and then tell me that. I have said all along that the proof will be in the pudding, so you saying UGA fans think he will be the next Saban is a stretch at best.



Ole drunk driver there doesn't even understand Vegas odds, I wouldn't put much stock in his translation of "what UGA fans think."


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Ole drunk driver there doesn't even understand Vegas odds, I wouldn't put much stock in his translation of "what UGA fans think."



They like to quote what they think we say, cause it helps them with their inferiority complex. Heck I would feel inferior too if my team had been coming back for 10 years and never got close to being there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

But they were only 4 plays away from being NC's last year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Start naming them and get up past two and then tell me that. I have said all along that the proof will be in the pudding, so you saying UGA fans think he will be the next Saban is a stretch at best.



He can't name 1! 

Am I getting behind Kirby, heck yeah! Every Dawg should!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> But they were only 4 plays away from being NC's last year.



That has been said one more than 1 occasion!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> They like to quote what they think we say, cause it helps them with their inferiority complex. Heck I would feel inferior too if my team had been coming back for 10 years and never got close to being there.



When I say "ga fans" said this or that 95% of the time Im meaning the ones I see on a daily basis in real life not the guys on here. Theres generally only like 2-3 hardcore fans here (slayer) but the rest are mellow. Now in real life I see at least 10 slayer types daily and talk to them daily. You should hear the ridiculous things they are saying now. When I talk about the uga fans being delusional and gifted but in the slow way those are who I talk about. If 95% of the fan base I meet in real life are slayers I can generalize that the majority of the fan base is a slayer type boss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> When I say "ga fans" said this or that 95% of the time Im meaning the ones I see on a daily basis in real life not the guys on here. Theres generally only like 2-3 hardcore fans here (slayer) but the rest are mellow. Now in real life I see at least 10 slayer types daily and talk to them daily. You should hear the ridiculous things they are saying now. When I talk about the uga fans being delusional and gifted but in the slow way those are who I talk about. If 95% of the fan base I meet in real life are slayers I can generalize that the majority of the fan base is a slayer type boss.



You act like you know me or my "type"! 

I've never met you or talked to you in person. You don't know anything about me except that I have 2 dogs, a son, a wife, that I lived in Utah and I hate the Vols. You think you know a person by what he posts on a Sports forum. You've got a lot to learn!

Heck, you don't even know my 1st name! All you do is "assume", and you know what happens when you do that..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They ranked all 128 Head coaches.  Here's the SEC list. Kirby Dumb starting out at 54 overall and 10th in the SEC is.... Awesome!  Have a strong feeling he will be Will Muschamp type



Do you ponder for hours on end as to just how ignorant you can sound in some of these statements you make? or does it just come naturally?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You act like you know me or my "type"!
> 
> I've never met you or talked to you in person. You don't know anything about me except that I have 2 dogs, a son, a wife, that I lived in Utah and I hate the Vols. You think you know a person by what he posts on a Sports forum. You've got a lot to learn!
> 
> Heck, you don't even know my 1st name! All you do is "assume", and you know what happens when you do that..



I have 3 close friends that say the exact same things that you do on here..so yeah I know your type. Im sure buck knows a handful too. This part of the state is loaded with experts and homer dawg fans.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have 3 close friends that say the exact same things that you do on here..so yeah I know your type. Im sure buck knows a handful too. This part of the state is loaded with experts and homer dawg fans.



Well, obviously you don't know my "type"... I would never have a Vol as a friend, much less a "close" friend so that just blew your profile of me out of the water! I was taught a long time ago not to hang out with rif raff..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Start naming them and get up past two and then tell me that.



So, he can't just say Slayer?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have 3 close friends that say the exact same things that you do on here..so yeah I know your type. Im sure buck knows a handful too. This part of the state is loaded with experts and homer dawg fans.



Yeah.  Pretty obnoxious.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you ponder for hours on end as to just how ignorant you can sound in some of these statements you make? or does it just come naturally?



You,  Slayer, and 6 are in need of some new material. Trying to insult people's intelligence,  your poor, and the trailer park jokes was old last year. 6 don't make sense a lot of the time,  but at least he's creative in trying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Trying to insult people's intelligence,




Just look at your posts.. You insult your own intelligence, we just comment on it..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just look at your posts.. You insult your own intelligence, we just comment on it..



And like clock work.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, you don't even know my 1st name!



It's Browning. You're first name is Browning. Errybody no dat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It's Browning. You're first name is Browning. Errybody no dat.



The sorry Vols on here have a lot of 1st names for me and Browning isn't 1 of them..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And like clock work.



Well duh... You are in Dawg country! You could always go over to VolNation where the "REAL: homerism is.. Surprised you don't since Tennessee is such a better place in your eyes..

Tell me, why do you live 10 minutes inside of Georgia? Is it, that you want your children to go to a real school?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well duh... You are in Dawg country! You could always go over to VolNation where the "REAL: homerism is.. Surprised you don't since Tennessee is such a better place in your eyes..
> 
> Tell me, why do you live 10 minutes inside of Georgia? Is it, that you want your children to go to a real school?



It's where my wife wants to be.  Plus family,  stability and the convince of being 10 mins away. No need to live there currently. I'm open to moving there,  but it would have to be the right circumstances.

I don't want to be anywhere near where I'm at, Northwest Ga has transformed. The minority has become the majority and along with drugs have ruined my home town (Dalton). But we're in a better location in Ringgold. It's growing fast,  but a lot more laid back and more country living than Dalton. I'm on 90 acres and love where I'm at for the moment. 

I'm sure in the future we will end up in Tennessee. But not the 10 minute away area,  which is Chattanooga. Not a place I'd want to raise my children.  It's a very high crime area.  Drugs, gangs, murders etc. I need to get a little farther out. But right now,  it's not the best thing to do. We're both very close to our grandparents. Hers don't have much time and mine isn't far behind. We could have just moved to the Fla. Ga line, as my wife had an internal transfer offer,  but didn't take it.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The sorry Vols on here have a lot of 1st names for me and Browning isn't 1 of them..



Son?  Mother? Piece?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> But not the 10 minute away area,  which is Chattanooga. Not a place I'd want to raise my children.  It's a very high crime area.  Drugs, gangs, murders etc. I need to get a little farther out.



And that's a bad thing. Chatt used to be a great town. I got friends up there.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No need to live there currently. I'm open to moving there,  but it would have to be the right circumstances.



Pictured below, The Right Circumstances......


 GIFSoup


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2016)

elfiii said:


> And that's a bad thing. Chatt used to be a great town. I got friends up there.



Yeah,  it's OK for weekend visits,  shopping, dinning, and entertainment. But raising a family,  no Sir


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's where my wife wants to be.  Plus family,  stability and the convince of being 10 mins away. No need to live there currently. I'm open to moving there,  but it would have to be the right circumstances.
> 
> I don't want to be anywhere near where I'm at, Northwest Ga has transformed. The minority has become the majority and along with drugs have ruined my home town (Dalton). But we're in a better location in Ringgold. It's growing fast,  but a lot more laid back and more country living than Dalton. I'm on 90 acres and love where I'm at for the moment.
> 
> I'm sure in the future we will end up in Tennessee. But not the 10 minute away area,  which is Chattanooga. Not a place I'd want to raise my children.  It's a very high crime area.  Drugs, gangs, murders etc. I need to get a little farther out. But right now,  it's not the best thing to do. We're both very close to our grandparents. Hers don't have much time and mine isn't far behind. We could have just moved to the Fla. Ga line, as my wife had an internal transfer offer,  but didn't take it.





BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah,  it's OK for weekend visits,  shopping, dinning, and entertainment. But raising a family,  no Sir



So..... You just proved the point I've been making for years!

TENNESSEE is a DUMP!! WOOHOO!! I'm glad a Vol agrees!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Son?  Mother? Piece?



You should see of the PM's I get..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Pictured below, The Right Circumstances......
> 
> 
> GIFSoup




Looks like the Sports Forum vs the Vols.. If we could just make the mob in your video chasing 2 guys it would be perfect..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should see of the PM's I get..



I can imagine.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I can imagine.



Although, my inbox has been quiet with the disappearance of KYbobwhite.. I think I finally broke him..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2016)

elfiii said:


> And that's a bad thing. Chatt used to be a great town. I got friends up there.



would that be Shequan and Leroy; the two guys still trying to find Charlie in regard to the Incident in Mobile last year??


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Although, my inbox has been quiet with the disappearance of KYbobwhite.. I think I finally broke him..



Who was it I heard about that challenged another member to a fight on here.  For some reason, I can't help but think you were the one challenged.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So..... You just proved the point I've been making for years!
> 
> TENNESSEE is a DUMP!! WOOHOO!! I'm glad a Vol agrees!!



Every state has good and bad areas.  Even Utah. I have family in Midvale, right outside SLC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Every state has good and bad areas.  Even Utah. I have family in Midvale, right outside SLC.



You are comparing Midvale to ANY city in Tennessee??

So, you have family in Midvale.. You ever been to Midvale? I'm going to say no!! I know all about Midvale and you only know what you've heard. You can drive through Midvale in about 5 minutes if you hit the green lights down State Street! If you want to talk about the bad part of the SLC Valley you should have said West Valley.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are comparing Midvale to ANY city in Tennessee??
> 
> So, you have family in Midvale.. You ever been to Midvale? I'm going to say no!! I know all about Midvale and you only know what you've heard. You can drive through Midvale in about 5 minutes if you hit the green lights down State Street! If you want to talk about the bad part of the SLC Valley you should have said West Valley.



Yes I've been.  Used to go every summer to my grandfather's house. He worked for American Airlines. He's retired in Fla. Now. 1 uncle is a pilot, has lived everywhere.  Currently in Raleigh, NC. My other uncle is still in Midvale. I don't know if it's still there,  but used to ride my bike to a water park called Magic Waters. Utah is very,  very beautiful. I've been all over the Southern and Western United States. My mother was born in Cali.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You,  Slayer, and 6 are in need of some new material. Trying to insult people's intelligence,  your poor, and the trailer park jokes was old last year. 6 don't make sense a lot of the time,  but at least he's creative in trying.



You keep making ignorant comments and we're the ones that need new material.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Son?  Mother? Piece?



likely one of the three; or all of them if married to an italian woman.   oh, daily volsux while im here.


----------



## antharper (Jun 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Why not? GA fans already think he will be the next Saban.... Or should I say Vince Dooley



He's gonna be better !!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You keep making ignorant comments and we're the ones that need new material.



Like what?  Just because your opinion differs from mine don't make it ignorant.see post 51


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Kirby Dumb..lol



maybe so but notice how he doesn't turn his head or condone any of the non-sense and high jinks ol' butch and his team play by.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 23, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> maybe so but notice how he doesn't turn his head or condone any of the non-sense and high jinks ol' butch and his team play by.



How many times does it have to be said that Butch removed everyone, who has done anything wrong since his arrival?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Like what?  Just because your opinion differs from mine don't make it ignorant.see post 51



No, but when you make your opinions not based on facts, knowing good and well there is data out there, it's sounds ignorant. Or lazy..

Just like your Midvale, Utah comments. A place you know nothing about, except when you use to go there as a kid. Times have changed in Utah, a lot!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How many times does it have to be said that Butch removed everyone, who has done anything wrong since his arrival?



Except himself.. Ordered a beat down of another athlete to cover up a rape.. 

He's scum and is doing ANYTHING for a W...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How many times does it have to be said that Butch removed everyone, who has done anything wrong since his arrival?



Try this; Close your mouth and breath only through your nose.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, but when you make your opinions not based on facts, knowing good and well there is data out there, it's sounds ignorant. Or lazy..
> 
> Just like your Midvale, Utah comments. A place you know nothing about, except when you use to go there as a kid. Times have changed in Utah, a lot!



I heard theres alot of gays in Utah.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, but when you make your opinions not based on facts, knowing good and well there is data out there, it's sounds ignorant. Or lazy..
> 
> Just like your Midvale, Utah comments. A place you know nothing about, except when you use to go there as a kid. Times have changed in Utah, a lot!



Think you took the Utah thing wrong.  Midvale was not a bad area. I was saying that every state has its bad cities.  Even Utah. I was not comparing Tennessee and  Utah.

And as for everything else I post is based off data. I'm not the one to talk out the side of my neck and if I do,  it's to mess with you rivals.
I would like to see where I have posted misguided information. Because I'm the type of person who keeps their mouth shut,  unless I know what I'm talking about. In a lot of our debates, I bring "data" actual stats and numbers. I have even went over the top once to prove a fact about trailers and  trailer parks because of the garbage you and 6 spew


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Except himself.. Ordered a beat down of another athlete to cover up a rape..
> 
> He's scum and is doing ANYTHING for a W...



Yes,  our HC is putting out hits on his players.  Listen to yourself man.  Your biases is clouding your rational thinking. 

Picture if you will.  A scenario with what happened around the time of that event.  How close of friends these guys are and then their nationality. Nationality?  Yes.  We live in a time where these guys live by "street code" and "street cred" and " bros before ....you know" . They are heavily influenced by that their whole life. Even though one could be said to be in the right for defending his girl aND calling the police,  he wasn't thinking about the whole team and the impact it would have on everyone else and the program appearance. Throw in the street code and loyalty aspects and things are going to get heated between them boys. 

Oh you going to take that girls word over my boy? You think they would do that?  You called the law instead of confronting us and talking to coach?  You a snitch. Your girls a floozy. Bam, hits him in the mouth. 

That's life.  Not ( Hey, Curt this is coach.  I'm going to need you to rough up Drea, he knows too much)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Think you took the Utah thing wrong.  Midvale was not a bad area. I was saying that every state has its bad cities.  Even Utah. I was not comparing Tennessee and  Utah.
> 
> And as for everything else I post is based off data. I'm not the one to talk out the side of my neck and if I do,  it's to mess with you rivals.
> I would like to see where I have posted misguided information. Because I'm the type of person who keeps their mouth shut,  unless I know what I'm talking about. In a lot of our debates, I bring "data" actual stats and numbers. I have even went over the top once to prove a fact about trailers and  trailer parks because of the garbage you and 6 spew



............



> Recently, yes they are successful. But still a dirty program. Buying cars, giving money, etc



Where is the proof of the dirty program Saban is running at Bama?



> Most of these people should stay out of the sports forum. Half these guys never played a down outside of pee-wee



Again, talking about stuff you don't know.. 



> Everyone knows Brady has more post season success. But it don't make him a better player.



Your opinion, not what the stats show..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes,  our HC is putting out hits on his players.  Listen to yourself man.  Your biases is clouding your rational thinking.



My Biases???

I'm not the one being investigated. You just choose to stand behind your Vol Thugs. 4x4 has said it a million times. He won't ever take the word of the victim, they are ALL out for money.. 

Sorry if I don't side with the Vols on this.. The Fulmer cup wasn't named after Mark Richt..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 24, 2016)

LOL LOL LOL if you need proof after the two felons got off then theres nothing I could ever say do or show you that would change yo mind.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> LOL LOL LOL if you need proof after the two felons got off then theres nothing I could ever say do or show you that would change yo mind.




Yeah, the DA of Louisiana is going to jeopardize his job for the University of Alabama football.. There's a reason you make an hourly wage..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, the DA of Louisiana is going to jeopardize his job for the University of Alabama football.. There's a reason you make an hourly wage..



I don't make hourly but thanks another personal insult..
Anyway im not hatin on saint nick he plays the game and plays it well. If you don't believe he has it rigged for him you cray.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for standing up for bama. hard to keep thesepesky vols in check when you are three hours behind.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious?  Everyone knows Bama is dirty and always has been. When you have 5 kids flashing money on or after visits it's obvious. 

I can't prove that the majority of these posters haven't played football,  as anyone can come on here and say whatever they want. But it's obvious a lot don't have a clue about the sport. 

Manning and Brady will always be a heated debate. How many rings did Marino win?  Was he an awful qb because of it? Manning and Brady will go down in history as G.O.A.Ts. I think Manning has done more with less.  Imagine what Manning could  have accomplished with the Pats.

Everyone has opinions. Everything can't be cold hard facts. This stuff don't make me ignorant. It's just a disagreement. 

It's obvious your stubborn and have a great deal of hate towards everything Tennessee related and very biased. It is IGNORANT to say Manning was not a great QB. Or to kick dirt on his name.  Neither of us personally know him,  but a man is measured on his success and ACTIONS. It is very common knowledge Manning is a great person. There is hundreds of thousand accounts of his good will and most of the time he does it behind curtains.  He never wants the attention. So when the HGH and Mooning came back up,  you jumped all over it like,  Uga on ice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't make hourly but thanks another personal insult..
> Anyway im not hatin on saint nick he plays the game and plays it well. If you don't believe he has it rigged for him you cray.



How is it an insult? Actually, you just made it an insult but referencing it that way.

Crazy?

Thinking the District Attorney of Louisianna is in with Bama football and let these boys off lightly to win Bama football games is beyond Crazy..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, the DA of Louisiana is going to jeopardize his job for the University of Alabama football.. There's a reason you make an hourly wage..



When you have Bama money you can sway a man many ways. Just because the man is in Louisiana don't mean he's not a Bama fan, booster, graduate, or partial to Bama. Not saying that's the case,  but it's more of a chance for that than Butch putting out hits in his players like he's the God Father


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> How is it an insult? Actually, you just made it an insult but referencing it that way.
> 
> Crazy?
> 
> Thinking the District Attorney of Louisianna is in with Bama football and let these boys off lightly to win Bama football games is beyond Crazy..



Insinuating that I make hourly means I must have low intelligence..generally those of lower paying jobs make hourly/lower intelligence. So you saying I make hourly means you personally insulted my intelligence.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My Biases???
> 
> I'm not the one being investigated. You just choose to stand behind your Vol Thugs. 4x4 has said it a million times. He won't ever take the word of the victim, they are ALL out for money..
> 
> Sorry if I don't side with the Vols on this.. The Fulmer cup wasn't named after Mark Richt..


Again your living in the guilty until proven innocent stage.  Let it play out. Hopefully the truth will come out abs if guilty they will get what's deserved.  I don't support thugs. I love the university of Tennessee football. But that don't mean if there are a few bad apples on the team that the whole university, team and coaches are bad.  Butch handled that and every situation swiftly and correctly. Which was booted them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Insinuating that I make hourly means I must have low intelligence..generally those of lower paying jobs make hourly/lower intelligence. So you saying I make hourly means you personally insulted my intelligence.



So, you're saying that hourly workers have low intelligence?

Cause I never said that, you just did..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, you're saying that hourly workers have low intelligence?
> 
> Cause I never said that, you just did..



Nice try. I don't care you say things about me I just like pointing them out when you do.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nice try. I don't care you say things about me I just like pointing them out when you do.



I can't control your your interpretation of things..


----------

